
Presans Is Hiring Back-End Developer and Front-End Developer and DataScientist - GMullerYC
http://www.presans.com/jobs/
======
GMullerYC
Presans ([http://www.presans.com](http://www.presans.com)) is a French
company, based in Paris.

It proposes a platform designed to allow internal stakeholders of a company to
build and engage on-demand teams of international leading experts to shed
light on technological and industrial innovation issues.

Sofia, the big data web app developed by Presans, maps expertise worldwide,
builds our network of over 6 millions experts and streamlines the on-demand
expert engagement process. It is composed of: \- X-Search: a search engine for
world-wide experts – 6 millions unique experts today
[http://presans.com/search/](http://presans.com/search/) \- X-Call: a specific
CRM, designed to hunt, interact with, select and hire experts
([https://presans.com/sofia/x-call/](https://presans.com/sofia/x-call/) , with
restricted access).

We are currently hiring: \- a Front-End Developer, in charge of extracting
users' needs and implementing the interfaces; \- a Back-End Developer, in
charge of implementing the core processes (data consolidation, etc.); \- a
DataScientist, to improve user experience and business value: personalizing
search results based on previous user interactions, categorization of
scientific publications, extraction of named entities (names, addresses, etc)
in documents, etc.

